# Good Free Spam Filter for Outlook



## PROJECT (Sep 25, 2003)

Does anyone know a good free spam filter for outlook, someone i know keeps getting that email saying it is from microsoft but it contains a virus, is this the only way to stop receiveing this email


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Get SpamPal from http://www.spampal.org/download.html


----------



## Cookies (Jul 3, 2003)

I use MS Outlook 2002 and have had good success by looking at the header data, and blocking from there.

Go to your Inbox, right click the message, left click options.

Try blocking/filtering the address that follows "Return-Path", "Originating Email", and "from" (in brackets). 

If that fails, try blocking the originating IP address.

If you use OE, you can use message rules, and create a rule that doesn't download messages from the server (your ISP).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I found this last night.

The Spammeister Guide to Spam

Has lots of good info to help you use filters.
Seem easy as he tells you how to make a whitelist and not a blacklist to filter spam.

I have http://www.mailwasher.net/ on my PC.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I have great sucess with the rules wizard, with 1 exception my 2000 pro box the rules quit working....


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Outlook and Outlook Express already have all the tools necessary to set up reliable Spam filters. No need for cumbersome, ineffective and computer performance damaging third-party software.

Here's how.

Several scenarios:

If you have one (1) e-mail account through your ISP. I have 5, and only 1 account gets spam so I just put the other 4 account's e-mail address, in the following filter, and virtually all Spam is dumped in the folder of my choice. You simply need to create a 'white list'. Outlook Express gives you all the tools necessary to block Spam this way. You simply set up a Message Rule:

With Outlook Express open click the Tools menu; Message Rules; Mail; Click the New button; Under the number (1) 'Conditions' window, tick the box next to, 'Where the To or CC line contains people'; In the number (2) Actions window, tick the box next to, 'Move it to the specfied folder'; In box number (3) 'Rules description' click on the blue 'contains people' entry; Enter your first Approved Sender for example, [email protected] and click the Add button; In the lower right New Mail Rule box now click the Options button; choose the option, 'Message does not contain the following people'; Click the OK button; Click the next OK button; Click the blue 'specified folder entry and then use the wizard to choose the folder you want to send unapproved messages to like, 'Deleted Items' (or a folder called Spam you've created prior to starting to set up this rule) (please see adding folders or sub-folders in the Outlook Express Help files); Click the Add button; Enter the next approved sender or, you can go back in this same area later by entering the New Mail Rule #1 (by clicking on the filter name), or whatever you named the rule, and clicking any blue approved sender again and then entering the next approved sender and clicking the OK button when you're done.

You enter all the approved senders you require to complete the white list, and (after closing then restarting Outlook Express when receiving messages only those approved senders you designate to the filter will go in your Inbox. All others will go in the folder you designate. Note that if you use Deleted Items to send the non-approved senders to, in the Outlook Express Options area (Tools menu; Options; Maintenance tab) the checkbox should be cleared next to, "Empty messages from the Deleted Items folder on exit."


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Creating Outlook/Outlook Express Mail 'subject line/message body' word' or 'blocked sender' lists is ineffective and will waste your time at best, period.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try the making a Whitelist like it says in the link I posted above.

I don't filter anything but I have MailWaher and even then I get NO SPAM. 

Used to get spam but after getting comcast I have not gotten any. Lots of others in comcast say they are getting tons of spam. 
But if you go to comcast and the account manager there is a setting to block spam. Guess it works good.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Does the "White List" setup described by Styxx work with IE5.50/W98SE?

Also looking at "Mailwasher". Was thinking of stretching budget to get pay version, but company is overseas & I dont have credit cards or payPal, so that leaves the pay version out.

Going to have to do something ... I've received 46 pieces of Spam on my home E-mail (Earthlink) account (56k Dialup) mostly selling Viagra or Xanax, or Auto insurance in about 36 hours.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Well my 'whitelist' procedure does certainly work for most any e-mail client like OE 5. But doesn't Earthlink have spam blocking you activate? Call the Earthlink technical support representatives for further information. I strongly suggest the whitelist thing. Over time you'll add all your approved (whitelist) contacts and beat the spammers and take control back of your computer. I've tried Mailwsher. Desperate searching led be to whitelisting in OE.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gary R:_
> *Does the "White List" setup described by Styxx work with IE5.50/W98SE?
> 
> Also looking at "Mailwasher". Was thinking of stretching budget to get pay version, but company is overseas & I dont have credit cards or payPal, so that leaves the pay version out.
> ...


I don't know if the white list is the same or not or have I ever set one up.

By the way I PM you over a week ago John so go look.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Mailwasher Pro does the trick for me ! Highly recommended !


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

How does the freeware version compare to the Pro, though? Effective, or would need Pro to do a really effective job on this garbage?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Gary R..........similar except for muliple accounts including Hotmail, + interface features as mentioned on site.

Once used for a while & bounced a few your spam will drop !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a free version of Mailwasher that works with hotmail and has muliple accounts. Think they only made the one free version for homail before they came out with the pro.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Make sure you don't lose it then


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No I will keep the versions I have.

I am using the version before the hotmail but it has no ads so hewee is happy.  I did not pay for it so can't get the upgrade to the pro for free but from looking at the web site I don't see what more I would get. But there older free ones did just about all what the pro does.

Looks like some better things coming if you get spam or lots of it.
Access global spam database --- coming soon

Guees that will help mark and delete the spam for you.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah ....noticed it said access global spam database soon !


----------



## rudman (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried Styxx's White List for dealing with spam. After adding everyone in my address book that I wanted the results were not what I expected. I could see their e-mail addresses listed in the rule as "does not contain" and their e-mail addresses separated by 'or'. But when I pressed "Apply Now" some of the messages stayed in my Inbox as I had wanted but some whose e-mail addresses were in the white list were moved to the folder I created called "Spam".

Why would the rule work on some of the entries, but not all the e-mail addresses I had in the same rule?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Dear rudman:

Please see the following printable attachment of the rule I posted earlier slightly modified.

I think you may be composing the rule out of step is why it's not working for you previously. Please delete any rules you may have composed earlier; close then restart Outlook Express and use this one.

Private message me if you're still having trouble composing this modified one, OK?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

You have to click the OK button before clicking the Apply Now button. If the rule has the box next to it ticked to activate the rule, there would be no need to click the Apply Now button again.


----------



## rudman (Sep 26, 2002)

Styxx, thanks for your quick reply. I'll try it again and let you know what happens.


----------

